# Gravy



## sci_fireader (Jun 24, 2002)

:bounce: NANANANA....I MADE GRAVY....NANANANANA......:bounce HEY, CUT ME SOME SLACK....I NEVER COULD MAKE GRAVY....DID A LITTLE EXPERIMENTING LAST NIGHT AND IT TURN OUT JUST FANTASTIC...YEAH I AM MALE....NANANANANANA....I MADE GRAVY....NANANANA.....

i was 26 year old when i TRIED and TRIED to make gravy...now i be 59 years old so it took me 33 years to learn.....so be happy for me....i LOOOOOOOOOOVE gravy....especially on a slice of bread...:lips: :lips:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I know what you mean! Sometimes the gravy is better than whatever it's supposed to be for. Congratulations!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You know....I actually like this guys personality. Comes right out in his writing! So I'll be happy for him right along with him.
:bounce: Congratulations on your gravy. :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Scifireader!!


----------

